# Neutering and Buck Grease



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi everybody. :3 I'm wondering if neutering has any effect on the production of buck grease?

A little background info:
I just picked up my two new boys. I'm hoping introductions go well because Jack Sparrow is alone right now and I can hardly bear it.
Anyway... they are so soft! They are much softer than Jack. I've only owned females before. Jack was my first male, so I thought he was a pretty normal guy.

Jack is intact, and these two boys are already neutered.
I just finished out the doxy and baytril for his URI. The vet said he is probably somewhere between 1 and 2 years old.

He's just so... greasy... compared to these boys. I'm not sure if it's because he was sick or because they're fixed and he's not or if it's a mixture of both. Any insight from the pros?


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

It's because he's intact. Castration will cut out the production of buck grease and should also soften his coat somewhat (though probably not as much as if he'd been neutered at a younger age). But if he's that old, would it be worth it to castrate him? My boys came to me neutered, so I don't have any experience with buck grease, but can't you try wiping him down periodically, if it bothers you? Another thing that might help soften his fur is to put some olive oil on a small piece of bread and let him eat it.


----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

I might do the olive oil thing. I really have no interest in neutering him at this age, I was just curious.  Thanks for letting me know. It doesn't bother me, but I was really stunned by how soft they were compared to him. If you ever get the chance, poke at an intact male for a bit and see what it's like.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah, it's a hormonal secretion from what I understand.
Kalabar has it baaaaddd D< I use a little warm water and dish soap, to be honest. It does work and doesn't bother him otherwise, aside from the fact that he would rather eat his toes than get a bath.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hormone production causes the sebum or buck grease...and yes neutered boys can have very soft coats...not all but some. I also have had soft-coated males that acted more like females (not as much hormone production I assume?)


----------



## Dumbo_Lover1695 (Mar 20, 2012)

I hope the OP doesn't mind but I have a question sort of related to this post. How often can you bathe males that produce a lot of buck grease? I don't have my rats yet, but just wondering in case they are "greasey" ratties!


----------

